# Two plumbers show up at the same time.



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Please tell your stories.......Here is one of mine that happened today.
I call the owner of the property who rents a house where the work is to be done for him to meet me. He says ok. I get to the house and theres another plumbing co. truck sitting in the driveway and the owners not there yet. 30 seconds later the owner gets there. We all get out and the owner answers his cell phone.....that leaves me and the other plumber just standing there with each other..... I break the ice and ask...."So what are you suppose to do here?" he replies "Somthing about the main drain clogged...what are you here for?" I reply. "Oh just a few dripping faucets". We then shoot the poop for a few minutes and make fun of roto rooter.......He tells me that they just bidded a job to install some drain pipe for a condo......Roto rooter also bidded the same job. 7 years ago roto rooter bidded the condo right next door and its the exact same job as 7 years ago...I mean identical he said. To make a long story shorter,Roto rooter bidded 700.00 less than they did 7 years ago...the owner had kept all the bids from years back!!!!!:laughing: . Anyway back on subject......I was in the process of repairing the price pfister verve tub/shower valve and realized that I don't have another rebuilt kit.......I went out and asked the other plumber if he had the parts on his truck.......He did......He gave them to me and billed the owner for the parts:laughing:. I bet he was pissed!!!!:laughing:. He's cleaning the sewer and I'm inside repairing faucets with his parts:laughing:. The whole deal was not having to go get them.....everybody was on the rush to go somwhere else....including myself and the other plumber.:laughing:I guess you just had to be there to appreciate all the looks everyone was giving each other.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

WTF?? Why would he call 2 diff plumbers?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Had one few years ago when I got there. Someone else was there. Knocked on the door. HO said I'm all set they got here first. :furious: Called him an Azz hole.
Went back to the van other company came out and apologized to me while I was sitting in the van taking a new call. He had no Idea he called someone else too. Must of called us both about the same time and wanted to see who would get there first :furious:

Happened a few times before that in Boston when I worked for RR.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I once arrived ON A SUNDAY to a rich guy's house to find two other plumbing vans already in the driveway. I got out of the truck just to call the guy a FU%&I*@ A$$H)!#!
then I drove off while the homeowner screamed, "that guy just called me a...!"

It was not my best moment, but hilarious.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

happened once, we both agreed customer was an as#hole, customer came out and said I'm only paying one of you we both laughed in his face got into our trucks and left and when it does happen justice is usually not served, the customer thinks hes screwing a company around to his benefit and is to stupid to realize that it is someone trying to make a living. now i have had it were the husband called someone and so did the wife and they didn't communicate it still pisses me off but i try to be a little forgiving and try to collect a service call.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont do drain cleaning very much......I dont advertise it. I told him that i did drain cleaning and if he cant get "so and so" to give me a call. The owner said when i think plumbing i think of you....when I think clogged main drains i think of "them". Thats fine with me:thumbsup:. If you could see "the other guy" you would understand better.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We had a guy call and tell us he had a broken water main and needed it fixed right away. It was right around the corner from my house so I headed over to give him an estimate before heading to the shop. Soon after I got there other plumbers started to show up. It turns out he called a bunch of us and asked all of us to come out right away to see who would show up first and to start a bidding war. By the time we got a half dozen companies represented I offered to take everyone to breakfast where we ALL agreed to not work for the guy. Because the guy was right around the corner I monitored HIS progress as HE replaced his own water main. His yard was torn up for weeks.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:clap::clap:



ToUtahNow said:


> We had a guy call and tell us he had a broken water main and needed it fixed right away. It was right around the corner from my house so I headed over to give him an estimate before heading to the shop. Soon after I got there other plumbers started to show up. It turns out he called a bunch of us and asked all of us to come out right away to see who would show up first and to start a bidding war. By the time we got a half dozen companies represented I offered to take everyone to breakfast where we ALL agreed to not work for the guy. Because the guy was right around the corner I monitored HIS progress as HE replaced his own water main. His yard was torn up for weeks.
> 
> Mark


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> I once arrived ON A SUNDAY to a rich guy's house to find two other plumbing vans already in the driveway. I got out of the truck just to call the guy a FU%&I*@ A$$H)!#!
> then I drove off while the homeowner screamed, "that guy just called me a...!"
> 
> It was not my best moment, but hilarious.


 I'm glad i didn't do that today......actually my first thought was the tennant got tired of waiting and called a plumber themselves:laughing: Anyway I'm glad I didn't just drive off......I got paid. Plus its not my damn house and the man has a right to hire every plumbing co in town if he wants....aslong as he pays us all. Not that you did the wrong thing...but after today...i will always give a mofo a chance to explain.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'm glad i didn't do that today......actually my first thought was the tennant got tired of waiting and called a plumber themselves:laughing: Anyway I'm glad I didn't just drive off......I got paid. Plus its not my damn house and the man has a right to hire every plumbing co in town if he wants....aslong as he pays us all. Not that you did the wrong thing...but after today...i will always give a mofo a chance to explain.


I agree with you. This incident was years ago, when I was really young and crazy and working for someone else. I wouldn't act the same way today, but I mainly freaked out because it was sunday and the bastard totally disrespected us.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I showed up to replace a sump pump the same time roto rooter did. I told the home owner RR could have it. he asked why. I told him because they charge twice what I do. :thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

if i show up i get a service call. if they say they won't pay, i tell them i will file a lien on them. a few times i've had to file. usually they just pay. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I showed up at a job once where another company also pulled up just as the owner arrived...

The other outfit was one that I recognized to be one of the biggest ripoff outfits in the state the the state consumer protection department was going after hard.

I told the customer he deserved them and went to leave with him chasing me trying to get me to stay...

I hope it worked out alright for him...:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> if i show up i get a service call. if they say they won't pay, i tell them i will file a lien on them. a few times i've had to file. usually they just pay. breid.................:rockon:


Becareful filing liens without a judgement from the court 1st. File a lein and then not be able to prove it in court could put you at risk for a counter suit.
On second thought you cant lein the property in that situation......you didn't do any work......but you could sue the guy and prolly lose tho!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Just recently a company I was doing some other jobs for called and wanted me to do some work on a renovation in a high-rise building downtown. For some reason someone else had started it and now they wanted me in there. I HATE going downtown, but said ok.

So I arrive, drive into the underground contractor parking area and pull in beside a Latham's Mechanical van. Think nothing of it - it's a big building. Me and the drywaller (who knows where everything is) go and get me a parking pass and ride the elevator upstairs. He shows me the work and goes to another unit.

I'm figuring out what I'm going to need from the van when Latham dude walks in. We recognize each other from the parking area and he asks what I'm there to do. Turns out he's the guy who started the job and he was called Friday, same as me, to do the same thing I'm there to do. Definite lack of communication somewhere... :blink:

I'm totally happy about this and tell him to go to it. He knows more about the rough-in than I do. I'm outta here!


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i was on a job about 10 years ago where i was called to put in a new toilet in the 2 nd. floor bathroom,as i was finishing up i went out to my truck to get something and another plumber pulls up,he says to me what are you doing here,i said installing a toilet,he said ya me to this should be intresting...so what happened was the husband called us to put in a new toilet in the 2nd. floor and the wife called the other plumber to put in the toilet on the 1 st. floor. i was on one about 3 months ago to look at a job and as i pulled in one plumber was leaving and then comes another plumber (that i knew) the h.o. was like you guys mind looking at the job at the same time? we were like no problem anyways it was a screwed up job that had to much b.s. and red flags on top of that they were not getting no permits and the people were "strange" to say the least we both left and did not get back with them...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a guy that called 6 shops out, and 5 of us where there with invoice books in hand to collect a trip charge. The guy was screaming on top of his lungs " I AM NOT PAYING ANY OF YOU Mother****** A DIME!!I DO NOT NEED TO CALL ANY ONE AND CANCEL A JOB!" I stepped back grabbed my cell and called the local police and had him arrested for for theft of my services. He knew ahead of time I and at least 3 of the other guys charge a trip charge, and if he had someone else show up he should of called and canceled, and the police agreed with us 100%.

We all got paid our trip charges te next day.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I had a call one time for water in the yard. When I got there there was another plumber (at least he said he was a plumber) drilling holes in the sewer pipe. I knock on the door and ask the owner what was going on. he said he showed up before you did. I filled out and invoice and handed to him. He said I am not paying you for this you didn't do anything. I told him you didn't call and cancel either. He said he still was not paying it I told him that was fine and that he could deal with a collection agency calling him 10 times a day. As i was leaving I was watching this other plumber still trying to drill a hole in the 4 inch clay. I wanted to ask what the hell he was doing but I refrained and left.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm all about customer service, giving the benefit of the doubt etc. 

BUT, in the case where a HO calls multiple companies to see who gets there first - all bets are off. Have at 'em!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I'm all about customer service, giving the benefit of the doubt etc. Agree 100%
> 
> BUT, in the case where a HO calls multiple companies to see who gets there first - all bets are off. Have at 'em!


 

You don't see people calling every cab or pizza delivery service to see who gets there first.
They know itis wrong and should be charged.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Truth is, I weed out that on the phone, here in LA, cheapest gets the job on alot of calls, those are the ones we pass on, and at night, unless we do work for you , we will not go, no matter what, usually you can tell by the words they ask and the terminology they use, and if I go, and I am the only one who looks, bids, collects etc................ for CRAIG'S PLUMBING , so if I drive up, and there are trucks there, or just one, I keep on driving, we are not the cheapest, or the most pricy, but I am in this for the long haul, and I hope to give my son a well oiled machine when he is ready, and so far I have done that, if they want hack work, we are not there company  I get alot of calls where the owner has called some many plumbers, he is asking who I am, once I hear that, I usually talk them out of wanting me, but not by being rude, just pleasently rude


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I had a call one time for water in the yard. When I got there there was another plumber (at least he said he was a plumber) drilling holes in the sewer pipe. I knock on the door and ask the owner what was going on. he said he showed up before you did. I filled out and invoice and handed to him. He said I am not paying you for this you didn't do anything. I told him you didn't call and cancel either. He said he still was not paying it I told him that was fine and that he could deal with a collection agency calling him 10 times a day. As i was leaving I was watching this other plumber still trying to drill a hole in the 4 inch clay. I wanted to ask what the hell he was doing but I refrained and left.



Did you get paid?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Did you get paid?


 I worked for another company at the time so I don't know if they got paid or not. They said they were going to pursue it since the job was over an hour away from the shop.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I showed up at a job once where another company also pulled up just as the owner arrived...
> 
> The other outfit was one that I recognized to be one of the biggest ripoff outfits in the state the the state consumer protection department was going after hard.
> 
> ...


 
I think I know who you're talking about!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We live in a colledge town. I got called out to a rental house to install a put together shower and faucet that the ladlord bought. I was underneath the house piping the shower valve, had the water shut off at the street of course when I heard someone wlaking around in the house above me. They staryed banging around and I heard the familier sound of pipe wrenchs banging and pounding and adjusting,etc.....
Well my curiousioty got the best of me after a whlle so I crawled out and went inside to see what was going on. Lo and behold this guy is walking out of the other bathroom with wrenches in his hand and obviously has seen that another plumber was there and sized up the situation he had the gall to ask me hey dude, when you get the water back on how bout checking those joints on that tub valve I just changed out. I thought to myself what a jerk! I never even went in that bathroom.
To this day me and this guy are the best of friends. God moves in mysterious ways.


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

happened a few months back.

get a call for a remodel, adding bathroom to 1st floor (over basement)....someone had started the work and there was a probelm.

first guy was unlicensed and she didn't know to ask, when she asked when an inspector would be by the truth comes out.

So now we have to remove the remodel (1 1/2 to shower drain with back grade, 1 1/2 WC vent.... and more.)

take notes and pics, call that night with a price. She agrees, we are to meet the next day at 11:00 to sign contract, I clear the afternoon and following day to get started. I decide to wait to pull the permit until I get signed contract.........

calls me at 10:30 am and cancels 11:00 as she is tied up, changed to 4:00.
meet at 4:00 (lost my afternoon that I had blocked out) signs contract, give her a copy, agree to start at 8:00 am the next day (which is the kids first day of summer)

calls at 7:15am to say 8:00 is too early as they stayed up late the night before, and can we wait until the following Monday......and can I bring by another copy of the contract, she lost her copy....

tell her politely we are done.

let her know she has no respect for my time as she just cost me a day and a half.

advised her the next plumber she calls, be early for his appointments, respect his time, abilities and willingness to come to your home to solve your self inflicted problems. So hopefully the next guy was treated better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

trick1 said:


> I think I know who you're talking about!!


I bet you do!:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had that happen twice, we paper rock siccors that shiot and settle it like men. I always choose paper.


----------

